# Költözünk Vancouverbe . Help :-)



## CanadianGirl (2015 Április 26)

Sziasztok ! 20 éves lány vagyok. (leszek  ) Most érettségizem és csinálom a B2-es nyelvvizsgát. a story röviden annyi , hogy édesapám kanadai , így ugye értelemszerűen állampolgár lettem. a párommal (20 bróker ) költöznénk ki. Szeretnénk tudni mennyi esélyünk van kint megállni a helyünket ( munkát találni ) ? Jöhet hideg -meleg. Azonban tudni kell, hogy kitartásból van bőven , és ha minden jól megy édesapám biztosít nekünk kint házat , és a pénz már félretettük amivel kimennénk  ( nem szeretnék árat írni +milló...) Szerintetek megállnánk a saját lábunkon? ( itthon is megálltuk ) csak a kor a bajom, hogy fiatalnak és tapasztalatlannak titulálnának, esetleg "bevándorlóként " tekintetnének ránk. Illetve szeretném feelvenni magyarokkal is a kapcsolatot , ha lehetséges , mert nekem nagyon fontos , hogy magyarok is legyen körülöttem  Előre is nagyon szépen köszönök minden választ! szép napot nektek ! <3


----------



## szocske42 (2015 Április 26)

Szia, udvozlunk a forumban!

Allampolgarkent te bizonyara rovid utanajaras utan vallalhatsz munkat, de ha a ferjed/elettarsad nem az, akkor neki hosszabb folyamatra kell szamitania:
http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/helpcentre/answer.asp?q=679&t=17
http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/immigrate/sponsor/spouse.asp

Nem ismerem a penzugyi szektor szabalyait (a sajat szakmadat pedig nem irtad), de ha itt kepesiteshez kotott, akkor elofordulhat, hogy honositani kell a vegzettseget, vagy kulonbozeti vizsgakat kell tennie, vagy akar nullarol vegezni egy gyorstalpalot.

Amig a lakhatasotok biztositott, egy fizetesbol sem fogtok ehenhalni, aztan majd alakul.
Sok szerencset!


----------



## CanadianGirl (2015 Április 26)

Koszonom a gyors valaszod! valoban nem irtam ,mert most erettsegiztem es eddig ilyen pincernoi /felszolgaloi munkat vegeztem evekig. Ha elvesz felesegul o is megkapja az allampolgarsagot(3ev ott let utan) . Atbongeszem a lapokat , koszi!


----------



## CanadianGirl (2015 Április 26)

Esteleg megerne itt tovabb tanulni ? Es aztan kimenni? Ez a nagy dilemmam meg.


----------



## szocske42 (2015 Április 27)

Annak nezz utana, milyen kepzesi lehetosegegek vannak a leendo kornyeketeken friss bevandorloknak!
Mifelenk tele az ujsag ingyenes (gondolom valamilyen bevandorlasi hivatal altal tamogatott) nyelvtanfolyamokkal, beilleszkedest, munkakeresest segito kurzusokkal.

Mielott valaki mas felreertene: Minden, amit ebbe a threadbe irok, csak legalis BEVANDORLOKRA vonatkozik, nem ervenyes sem menekultekre sem feketemunkasokra!


----------



## CanadianGirl (2015 Április 28)

Uuu ezzel nagyon sokat segitettel ! koszonom szepen utanna nezek. Persze en legalisan megyek ki  megkerdezhetem merre laksz?


----------



## szocske42 (2015 Április 28)

Montreal mellol Ottawa melle koltozunk a nyaron.


----------



## CanadianGirl (2015 Április 28)

várod már ? nem lesz túl hideg?


----------



## Pandora's Box (2016 Február 1)

CanadianGirl írta:


> Sziasztok ! 20 éves lány vagyok. (leszek  ) Most érettségizem és csinálom a B2-es nyelvvizsgát. a story röviden annyi , hogy édesapám kanadai , így ugye értelemszerűen állampolgár lettem. a párommal (20 bróker ) költöznénk ki. Szeretnénk tudni mennyi esélyünk van kint megállni a helyünket ( munkát találni ) ? Jöhet hideg -meleg. Azonban tudni kell, hogy kitartásból van bőven , és ha minden jól megy édesapám biztosít nekünk kint házat , és a pénz már félretettük amivel kimennénk  ( nem szeretnék árat írni +milló...) Szerintetek megállnánk a saját lábunkon? ( itthon is megálltuk ) csak a kor a bajom, hogy fiatalnak és tapasztalatlannak titulálnának, esetleg "bevándorlóként " tekintetnének ránk. Illetve szeretném feelvenni magyarokkal is a kapcsolatot , ha lehetséges , mert nekem nagyon fontos , hogy magyarok is legyen körülöttem  Előre is nagyon szépen köszönök minden választ! szép napot nektek ! <3



Hölgyem,

- " ..._édesapám kanadai , így ugye értelemszerűen állampolgár lettem_"

Szabad legyen megkérdeznem, hogy *HOL SZÜLETETT*?

Üdv: P_andora's Box_


----------



## Melitta (2016 Február 1)

Azt el kell intezni bejelenteni , a pairokat megszerezni. Nem ugy van hogy beutazol es a repteren kozlod canadai vagy az apukad utan.
Ha apukad utan gondolod allampolgar vagy azt neki kell elintezni.
Ha itt szuettel akkor arrol van papirod szuletesi bizonyitvany 
*Birth Certificate - Service Canada itt tudod elintezni ha elveszett a papirod de itt szulettel.*


----------



## szocske42 (2016 Február 1)

A masik threadben mar kiderult, hogy jart a kovetsegen es minden OK.


----------



## CanadianGirl (2016 Február 2)

Pandora's Box írta:


> Hölgyem,
> 
> - " ..._édesapám kanadai , így ugye értelemszerűen állampolgár lettem_"
> 
> ...


 


En Budapesten  kerem olvassa el a hivatalos honlapon a feltetel modositasokat hogyan lehet valaki allampolgar. Ha jol emlekszem 47 utani kanadaiak gyermeke automatikusan allampolgar. Es mivel mindenrendben ment a kovettsegen, kifizettem mindent (utlevel, certificate) ezert nem hiszem hogy nagy betuvel kellene itt kerdore vonni . A szemelyi igazolvanyt igy mondtak , hogy kint tudom eli tezni


----------



## CanadianGirl (2016 Február 2)

igen mar , megkaptam a papirt  nem úgy gondoltam , hogy kimegyek es ott közlöm  
certificatet kaptam és kanadai útlevelet.


----------

